# our wedding been pushed back and reduced.



## lynne192

we have decided well OH mostly wanted a small wedding and since i am not really that bothered anymore i think it would be better for us because we have almost no money so small wedding would be cheaper so just going to get married in reg office and then go to a place for a meal not sure which place yet but hopefully find somewhere soon

we were meant to be getting married 17th march 2012, my birthday as it was a sat but decided that since it was only moved to a sat because my whole family was able to make it on the sat but now i want to move it back to the orginal date we set 16th OCtober 2012 which was my grandfathers birthday and it had alot of meaning to me so, well although its moved back for that i have other motives on this... 

i have decided i am pushing it back to give me time to get pregnant if i don't (which RE doesn't seem happening) i wont be going through with the wedding i can not and will not tie my OH down to a relationship where he will never be a father, (long story but those who know me will understand) anyways i am a little sad but i know that its for a best.


----------



## Sophiiie

:hugs: I really hope it happens for you x


----------



## lynne192

me too if i don't get pregnant will be losing more than just the chance to be a mummy.


----------



## bump_wanted

:hugs: xx


----------



## lynne192

thanks girls x


----------



## missy123

that is so sad..he should be with you no matter what :cry:


----------



## lynne192

he's not leaving me its me making the choice.


----------



## superbecks

Fingers crossed for u hun xx


----------



## lynne192

thank you hun x


----------



## twiggy56

Thats alot of pressure there hun....does it have to be all or nothing?

I know you didnt give a long explanation in the OP but why does it have to be like that? 

Im sending lots of positive vibes your way, I really really hope you get that bfp soon :hugs:


----------



## lynne192

short notes, i have been told wont get pregnant again by RE. but on waiting list for iui, i have a living son but my OH has none, he is the last in his family line and if he doesn't have a biological child his family dies with him. he really wants kids and i might never be able to give them to him, i know he could find someone else and have kids with and even our RE agrees.


----------



## honeybee2

is it important to have blood lines? What about family lines? Your OH could adopt your son!


----------



## lynne192

yes is important to us and to him i have my carry of blood line in my son he has no biological family if he has no kids which i feel is important, but understand others may not agree


----------



## twiggy56

I wouldnt want to try and question how you feel as that is wholly your right...

I just feel bad for you as its alot of pressure...


I really hope you get that bfp :hugs:


----------



## lynne192

yeah it is but could not live with myself knowing because of me he'll never have kids of his own


----------



## Jemma_x

:hugs: x


----------



## lynne192

thank you hun, still got two years to sort this out and get pregnant so here's hoping.


----------



## polo_princess

:hugs:


----------



## lynne192

thanks hun wow its been 2months since u got married seems like yesterday :D


----------



## honeybee2

ye of course its his right babes- but so much pressure on yourself!!!! poor thing :hugs: xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:hugs: xx


----------



## Hayley90

oh sweetheart :( 

i really REALLY hope you get that bfp. for all of you - it doesnt have to be that way, and you can all be happy. 

FXd x


----------



## lynne192

thanks hun we'll see having alot of problems at the moment again so guess find out more tomorrow when i actually might see him.


----------



## Feltzy

Oh hun try not to put yourself under too much pressure. I'm really sorry to hear about your situation I hope things work out for you and you get your bfp soon xx


----------



## lynne192

thanks i guess in the end "what will be will be" and my fave as my grandfather always says "whats for you wont go by you"


----------



## lynne192

our wedding has been cancelled and we have split.


----------



## superbecks

Oh im sorry hun, hope you're ok xxx


----------



## lynne192

tbh not really i am broken up inside and things are a complete state just trying to take a hour at a time and survive it.


----------



## tmr1234

iam so so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Feltzy

Oh hun I'm so sorry to hear that, you and your son deserve so much better xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: x


----------



## missy123

so sorry to read this hun :hugs: all my love from Ireland!! chin up u can get through this with the other man in your life...your little boy :kiss:


----------



## lynne192

your all right its early days so gonna take a while to work through this being alone and lonely with no human contact is the worse


----------

